# Best sharpening stone(s) for German knives?



## badbeat1 (Feb 21, 2021)

I currently have a set of Zwilling Pro knives, and after advice from this site, I'm also planning on getting the Dickoron Micro steel. Now I just need to know what to buy to sharpen my knives.

I've been recommended to get a 1K stone, and possibly also a 2K stone. Is 1K enough, should I get both, or a third grid option? And is there a brand / stones that are just better than anything else? Price should generally not be taken into consideration.


----------



## Doffen (Feb 21, 2021)

My most used stone for German (soft) steel is Naniwa Chosera 800. Fast enough to use as only stone solution and give a very good working edge 
If I want a finer egde, I use Chosera or SG 2000 as finisher. 
If the edge need more work, I like to start with Chosera 400 or SG 500. 
The finer stones I use for harder steel.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 21, 2021)

I would second that call for a Chosera / Naniwa Pro 800. 

It's really nice and positive, and will definitely be "sharp enough".


----------



## Delat (Feb 21, 2021)

I’ve got some closeup pics of edges made with an SG1000 on a Wusthof (probably the same steel as your Z) and SG4000 on a Shun VG10 here:





Electric sharpener vs stones pics


@ModRQC in another thread said German knives are good for sharpening practice, so I took that as my cue for today’s practice session. For reference I had been using an electric knife sharpener on my Wusthofs for about 20 years (Chef’s Choice brand). The sharpener actually works pretty well and...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





I’d start with the 800 or 1k first and get your feet wet with both sharpening and the feel of the new edge. Then once you’re comfortable with that you can take a look at a 2k stone if you want. 

I’m sharpening my j-knives to 4k but the experienced sharpeners on this forum are getting better edges with their 1k than me with a 4k, so it’s really the sharpener and not the stone past that point, IMHO.


----------



## Delat (Feb 21, 2021)

Another thread to look at 





Can I Get by with one 800 Grit Stone?


Hi! Compared to a lot of people here I have a very simple collection of knives. We mainly use a few carbon steel Masamoto gyutos, stainless steel A G Russels, and a western stainless steel Wusthof chef's knife. I also have a few woodworking chisels. These are what I need to be sharpening. I...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## mooncake (Feb 21, 2021)

use a combination stone 1000/3000 grits


----------



## KingShapton (Feb 22, 2021)

Shapton Pro 1k+2k, alternative Shapton Glass 500 + 2k is all you need for german knifes


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Feb 22, 2021)

I use a chosera 800 and light leather stropping. Works great for me. If it's a harder steel j knife I add in my rikka 5k then strop


----------



## Eloh (Feb 22, 2021)

Naniwa pro 800 or Sharpton pro 1500 is what I would suggest


----------



## Michi (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking through all the responses, the particular stone doesn't bloody matter, and neither does the grit if it's around the 1k mark 

Consensus seems to be that there is no point going above 2k. So, if you want to use only a single stone, I'd go with a 1k stone.
If you want two stones, 800 plus 2k would be a good choice.


----------



## Ericfg (Feb 24, 2021)

For me it's a Shapton 1k for the edge. For thinning or repairing, an angled system with lower grits works well. Again, for me.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 24, 2021)

The soft stainless is quite abrasion resistant. When I sharpen German stainless for friends, I often start with a Shapton Glass 320. Finishing the deburring on a Naniwa Pro 600 (JIS800). Perhaps rough leather for cleaning up and pushing the debris to one side when deburring. If they are in good condition I can skip the first one and do all with the NP600. Perhaps a few final very light deburring strokes on a dry NP800 or 2k.
Certainly no polishing or looking for refinement. It won't hold.


----------

